# OH, Cleveland - Looking for game or group



## physicscarp (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello all.

I'm a 32 year old married physics teacher who recently moved to Cleveland (specifically Brooklyn), OH to pursue a new job. It's a bit of a homecoming since I grew up near Youngstown to the east. 

I'm looking to meet some fellow gamers and either join an established group or gather one together myself. I've been gaming for well over a decade now, and I'm interested in playing multiple systems. I most recently ran an Eberron game which was a great time. I'm currently really interested in running Pathfinder/Game Mastery modules, Eberron or perhaps Savage Worlds. As for playing, I'm open to most game systems, including D&D (and all d20 variants), Savage Worlds, GURPS, 7th Sea, L5R, and more. 

Due to my schedule, weekends will be the only time that I'm available. Thankfully, I'm a regular and I don't miss games lightly. I'm hoping to find a group that has the same level of dedication to a regular game, be it weekly or bi-weekly. If you're looking for a group or have room in yours, please drop me a line at carpento -at- hotmail -dot- com.

Looking forward to meeting some new local gamers,

Brian

Edit - Forgot to leave my email address.


----------

